# enrollment in german class while on jobseeker visa



## bcol (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi! I am planning to apply for a jobseeker visa for Germany. Is it possible to enroll in an intensive German course while on this visa or I have to apply for another visa just for the German course? Thanks in advance for your input.

-bcol


----------



## sandeepkhaira (May 30, 2012)

You can study any german language course from private language schools while on this visa.


----------

